# Our own update server



## Twister (Feb 4, 2013)

Hello all!

We have many servers with FreeBSD installed. Now we plan to update all to 9.1. Then we can use freebsd-update to download and install updates. But what if we use custom kernel? Will freebsd-update work on these systems?

And - is there any way to make our own update server to serve our systems?

Thank you for your answers.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 4, 2013)

See Thread 23033.


----------



## Twister (Feb 4, 2013)

Yes, I understand it.

I want to set up our own freebsd-update server to build system (kernel+world) and to make my systems to use this server for updating.

Is there any way to do it?
Is freebsd-update server sources in free access? Can I download this sources to build update server?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 4, 2013)

Build Your Own FreeBSD Update Server


----------

